# IT Audit roles in UAE



## Ahmer (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi All, 

Wondering if someone can enlighten me on the prospects for IT auditors in the UAE, especially Dubai and Abu Dhabi. 

Have more than 11 year audit/assurance/advisory experience including more than 6 years in the UK. Am currently a big4 manager in London. Have CISA, CIA and Prince2 qualifications. 

Wondering what kind of position and salary should I realistically expect in UAE.

Response from someone with sufficient knowledge of the IT audit industry in UAE will be highly appreciated. Plan to talk to recruitment agents soon, would be good if I've some knowledge beforehand. 

Many thanks


----------



## Zia2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Ahmer,

I am an IT auditor in the finance sector (banking, insurance) with 7 years of experience in a Big4 here in France. 

I am comtemplating moving to Dubai and wanted to know what are the prespectives for IT auditors in Dubai and if you managed to find an equivalent of our job in the uae.

Thank you for your response which could be of great help in my move decision.


----------

